# Slip Tendon



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I was given a chick with a slip tendon. It doesn't produce any pain that I can tell when I pop the tendon back in place, and it does so easily, so I thought it was worth a try fixing it. The tendon tends to slip right back out so I'm trying to find a good way to splint to keep it in place...but, it quite difficult. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

It's so hard to tell if I the tendon is where it should be...I know the alignment is better with this splint...but when pressure if applied at the joint I still feel it "click onto place.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Spraddle leg maybe?????


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Is the tendon displaced in spraddle leg also?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would splint it for a few days or more.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

heididmitchell said:


> Is the tendon displaced in spraddle leg also?


If the tendon snaps back into the groove, it's a slipped tendon, though I guess it could have both?


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Just taping would not hold the tendon in place. Using straws or wood put too much pressure on the skin. I used two part 'make a mold' putty I had in my craft cupboard to make a splint that was rigid enough to hold everything in place, but flexible enough to not damage the leg. Also, the added weight holds the leg down for correct hip alignment. Sofar, the best thing I've found for slip tendon.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Smart thinking,got my fingers crossed for you and the chick!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I feel like I might be going overboard, but this is an otherwise healthy chicken. This little chick eats and drinks. She even picks on some of the larger chicks!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I do like the way you taped the foot. Looks like a good position. 

I'm thinking that maybe if you tape the leg straight, her leg may grow longer while the tendon is not stretching or getting longer and that may tighten it up


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Good point! I can use the same mold putty and try a straight one. You'd really think just taping would work...but it really needs lateral pressure to keep the tendon in place. I'm so determined to improve her quality of life because she's so strong and has such a sweet personality already.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well you can add popsickle sticks on the side, I used to wrap them in tape to make them softer. Then wrap over the whole thing?


----------

